# Wax Recommendation under £40 for beginner



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi all, 

First post here, glad to be part of the group!

I'm looking for a good wax recommendation for under £40. I'm not sure if such a thing exists which has great gloss, durability (4ish months?), hydrophobics and easy to use. 

There are so many options that I can't decide at all or where to look. I would prefer to just get one wax, I don't intend on buying many so I'm looking for the best that I can get, something more 'special' - shouldn't be hard as my experience with waxes so far has only gone as far as cheap turtle wax products from Halfords. Looking for your help here. 

I've been thinking of Autoglym UHD, Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax, one suggested Zymol Carbon (never heard of this I must say), Fusso coat, Collinites, the usual big names that come from a quick research. 

Open to suggestions! 

Cheers
AD


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi and welcome to DW :thumb:

I've used AG HD and UHD wax and been pleased with them - you need to apply UHD thinly to make it easy to remove, gives very nice results - when on offer at Halfords, is under your budget.

I've used G3 super gloss and been very impressed with it for the cost - very easy to apply and very easy to get thin layer and simple to remove.

Also used BH DSW - mixed bag for me, on light coloured worked well, but got some blooming on dark car in warm weather.

Current favourite - @DetailedOnline Surreal wax - smells amazing, so easy to apply and remove :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

My review on G3 wax: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407666

My review on Surreal wax: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=411097

Hope they help :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

take a look here too


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

UHD or G3 Supergloss would be my choice as well. 

Exactly the same as above I don't get on with Bilt Hamber at all on dark paint. Looked great on my friends silver Honda but was a pain to get a good even finish on Metallic Black (beads well though).


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Hi and welcome to DW :thumb:
> 
> I've used AG HD and UHD wax and been pleased with them - you need to apply UHD thinly to make it easy to remove, gives very nice results - when on offer at Halfords, is under your budget.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy! Will take a look through your reviews. UHD is currently on my list as the UHD kit is currently for sale at Halfords! Just wasn't sure how it compared to other good waxes.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

greymda said:


> take a look here too
> Battle of the Halfords Paste Waxes - The ultimate comparison review - YouTube


Thanks buddy, did see that video before posting but didn't give me the answer I was looking for so signed up here! 
Was kinda hoping he'd compare the UHD against other big hitting waxes. My main question would be how it would compare against the other respected waxes.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

I think I'll forget about the Double Speed Wax going by others experience :thumb:. 

The cars in the household are black with blue flakes in the paint, a blue with lots of flake and a red metallic. A wax that works well on all types of colour would be good.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

may i suggest the Auto Finesse Caramics Paintwork Protection Kit, available at Halfords too and much cheaper on eBay?
https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...uto-finesse-caramics-paintwork-protection-kit


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Interesting to read the negatives about bh double speed wax, is this common, as it seems very popular with a lot of users on here???


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Dodo Juice supernatural hybrid is nice to use and has decent longevity, can be had for around £25

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Britemax Vantage is excellent and I've always had great results with DSW.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

TonyHill said:


> Interesting to read the negatives about bh double speed wax, is this common, as it seems very popular with a lot of users on here???


If all else fails, follow the instructions. Imo complaints/queries about BH only happen after people fail to follow the instructions.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

AD - any particular reason why your quoted budget is £40.00?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

AD18 said:


> I think I'll forget about the Double Speed Wax going by others experience :thumb:.
> 
> The cars in the household are black with blue flakes in the paint, a blue with lots of flake and a red metallic. A wax that works well on all types of colour would be good.


Well if that's the colour choice save some dosh and buy a sample pot of Dodo Juice purple haze which is easy to apply and works really well on dark coloured cars. A sample pot will do two cars easily provided you apply thin. Mind you if Halfords still have UHD wax on offer it's hard to beat for the price.

Similar experience with Double speed wax.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> Interesting to read the negatives about bh double speed wax, is this common, as it seems very popular with a lot of users on here???


I never really got on with it,not the nicest to use but is great value

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

If I was you I would go for 1 of 2 waxes from Detailed Online.
Surreal or
Ptfe Teflon wax+

Or both

Alan


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

I also use G3 Super Gloss wax. Goes on and buffs off easy.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

having tried a Few waxes
Autoglym UHD wax 
OR 
detailed online "sureal wax" (and as sureal is Cheaper than UHD )
both are super nice to apply + buff, both work well on my ruby red pearl volvo And the barents blue pearl paintwork ,,


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

suds said:


> If all else fails, follow the instructions. Imo complaints/queries about BH only happen after people fail to follow the instructions.


Unfortunately this isn't really the case. I've used it as per instructions on 3 separate occasions. First use was fine, the 2nd and 3rd was a nightmare to remove though.

Car fully prep'd on each occasion, in the shade and not overly warm. Thin layers using a damp applicator pad. I got rid of it after the 3rd time as it wasn't worth the risk of not knowing what removal was going to be like.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm only starting out myself,originally was gonna get BH Double Speed...but have settled on Soft99 Kiwami to kick things off,from reading it seems to be pretty easy to use and is easily removed...


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax - dead easy to apply and buff off plus doesn't white stain any trim/rubber...

Apply over Meguiars Fast Finish for a nice sealant/wax combo 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I’d be keeping an eye on the sales section buddy as good waxes pop up there at cracking prices.

BH currently has a great wax for sale on there at the moment, it’s in a bundle just above your price point but could be worth a cheeky offer if you’re interested?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Steo2019 said:


> I'm only starting out myself,originally was gonna get BH Double Speed...but have settled on Soft99 Kiwami to kick things off,from reading it seems to be pretty easy to use and is easily removed...


Apply to clean bare paint and apply thin then soft 99 products are very easy to use

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Fk1000
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/finishkare-1000p-hi-temp-sealant


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

I would recommend wax planet. They have an offer at the moment for £50 where you chose one of their waxes which retail at around £40 and you also get 6 chemical products as well. Great value and their waxes are very good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Obsession wax phantom, wax planet speed mousse, r222 probably the easiest to use also great gloss 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

suds said:


> AD - any particular reason why your quoted budget is £40.00?


The UHD would have been at the top end of my budget and can currently be had for around £37 so just rounded it up a bit. Figured it should be enough to get something very good.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks all for the suggestions, got a number of new possible choices which I can look into now. 
Still seems like BH and UHD is a popular choice, R222, FK1000 and G3 are the new ones I can try compare against, though might be hard as I'm sure most reviews will be positive for all.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I never got on with fk1000p, infact my tin hasn't been opened for about 10 years.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

to get flake pop its all about the prep first, decontaminate, clay etc and then use a nice glaze if your not machine polishing
why not get a sample pot like bmd morpheus which will give you a nice deep finish with great flake pop and 6 months durability, easy on and easy off no problem and goes on really thin.
odk envious sample pot is worth a look too, seems to make the flake pop from what ive seen but i havnt used it before though so cant comment, could always ask dan in the odk section on here what you want to know  
also detailed online surreal ceramic infused wax is worth a look and also there glaze, give them a shout and see what they say about which glaze is better they do a ptfe and carnuba one i havnt used the wax or glazes so i dont know much


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I was going to suggest Bilt Hamber DSW until you said you wanted something "special".

A hard wax is not as easy to apply as a spray on sealant, something like Sonax BSD is much quicker and easier to apply. However, you buy a hard wax for the fun of applying it to the car, so I agree that it needs to be a bit special to make that experience positive.

As such, I'd agree with others and say get the AutoGlym UHD wax. The kit is very high quality, the wax smells great and goes on easily, plus it comes with an applicator and a buffing cloth, so you have everything needed to apply it.

It definitely gives a very special feeling to use. Not bad for £37 and if you apply it properly (I.E. really thin coats) it should last ages as well.

That's the key though, ALWAYS apply really thin coats. Remember, if you can see it, there's too much. Wet the applicator (so it's slightly damp, not sopping wet) and give it a twist in the jar, then apply to the car leaving a slight oily smear as you go. Then buff it back to a high shine after a panel or two.

Don't do it in direct sunlight either.

Following the above instructions should result in a pleasurable experience. I know from first hand that lobbing products on thick is a false economy. You end up with it hardening like granite and having to rub really hard to buff it off, often leaving swirls in the paint if you're not careful. At the end of it all, you don't end up with any more protection than if you had spread it on thin, because you always have to buff it back so only a thin invisible later is left, so any more than that is just wasting product.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

You can get UHD for £31 on ebay


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

MBRuss said:


> As such, I'd agree with others and say get the AutoGlym UHD wax. The kit is very high quality, the wax smells great and goes on easily, plus it comes with an applicator and a buffing cloth, so you have everything needed to apply it.


Whats the durability on AG UHD?

I have used Fusso and DSW before and no problems with either

I know it wont compare to fusso for durability but would it last as DSW does?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Not really. DSW has been said to have similar durability to Fusso, maybe even better durability.

You could look at Fusso and DSW as more winter waxes and UHD wax as a summer wax.

That said, I think UHD has decent durability - look for reviews on here. When I applied it I probably put BSD over it the next time I washed the car, or added another wax, so I can't comment on durability.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

I would certainly put Fusso above DWS by far to be fair,DSW usually lasts me 4/5 months,ive has fusso on since early sept and still going strong,although maybe a little weaker than it was to start,but still not enough to say its worn off


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I have used both but can't comment on either because I never leave them long enough!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Save your money and buy some Collinite 845! Massively underrated wax if you ask me. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

MBRuss said:


> I was going to suggest Bilt Hamber DSW until you said you wanted something "special".
> 
> A hard wax is not as easy to apply as a spray on sealant, something like Sonax BSD is much quicker and easier to apply. However, you buy a hard wax for the fun of applying it to the car, so I agree that it needs to be a bit special to make that experience positive.
> 
> ...


Hi MBRuss,

Thanks for the reply. I was initially going to go with DSW until I thought maybe for the price there might be something more upmarket if you like, but you're right with me wanting something nice to work with that can be enjoying to use.

I think the UHD is currently top of my list but just reading through a few of the other suggestions before deciding. 
I did very recently buy some Sonax BSD too, very easy to use and great hydrophobics. If anything, it feels too good and easy to use as all that's involved is spraying and wiping. I think I'll go with the route of using BSD during the harsher months and then in the summer going with the wax that I decide on.

Cheers


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Boothy said:


> Save your money and buy some Collinite 845! Massively underrated wax if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I've heard good things about this and seems like another popular one. Does it tick all the boxes of being glossy, hydrophobic and long lasting?


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Should just ask, are waxes still the go-to method for protecting paint these days? I notice the increase in popularity in ceramic coatings and sealants. 
My car is 9 years old, has many swirl marks in it as I don't have a machine polisher so would a wax be the right thing to go for? My yearly mileage will be around the 15k mark. 
My father will be picking up a (nearly) new car soon, would one generally still wax (using one of the suggestions above) a car which will be a low annual mileage daily driver or go for something like a ceramic coating or Sealant? Sorry for the off-topic question, I just want to make sure I'm heading down the right route.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> to get flake pop its all about the prep first, decontaminate, clay etc and then use a nice glaze if your not machine polishing
> why not get a sample pot like bmd morpheus which will give you a nice deep finish with great flake pop and 6 months durability, easy on and easy off no problem and goes on really thin.
> odk envious sample pot is worth a look too, seems to make the flake pop from what ive seen but i havnt used it before though so cant comment, could always ask dan in the odk section on here what you want to know
> also detailed online surreal ceramic infused wax is worth a look and also there glaze, give them a shout and see what they say about which glaze is better they do a ptfe and carnuba one i havnt used the wax or glazes so i dont know much


It might be the glaze or decontamination step I'm missing then. By decontamination do you mean an iron remover because I've only used that on the wheels. 
I have clayed the car recently and the paint was very smooth but after I just put on whatever Turtle liquid wax I had in the garage at the time. What is the purpose of the glaze? While the car looked good, in the sun I could notice quite a lot of swirl marks and light scratches. Others with the same colour have posted how much their colour pops in the sun, I've not managed to get that yet, or very rarely if I have.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

decontaminate is iron remover, tar remover, clay...
a glaze fills the swirls and very minor scratches and gives a nice finish but will need topped with a wax to seal it in


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

AD18 said:


> Should just ask, are waxes still the go-to method for protecting paint these days? I notice the increase in popularity in ceramic coatings and sealants.
> My car is 9 years old, has many swirl marks in it as I don't have a machine polisher so would a wax be the right thing to go for? My yearly mileage will be around the 15k mark.
> My father will be picking up a (nearly) new car soon, would one generally still wax (using one of the suggestions above) a car which will be a low annual mileage daily driver or go for something like a ceramic coating or Sealant? Sorry for the off-topic question, I just want to make sure I'm heading down the right route.


for yours, 
you Could look at putting a Thin coat of AG SRP on Then the AG UHD wax,
minor swirls hidden with the srp, shine thanks to the UHD wax

for a 9 year old car without correcting the paintwork first, a ceramic coating will just seal the swirls in, But you would Still need to do all the wash + decontamination stages prior to putting the ceramic coating on.

a newer car, with low miles + wax is perfectly fine

The "buzz" etc around the ceramics and some of the myths" built up around them get overlooked. They Are good, IF
a/ your prep (washing and fully decontaminating) is spot on
b/ your paintwork is as corrected as you can get it
c/ your application of is 100% spot on
d/ you have the Right location *usually indoors to apply it And let it cure for X hours

your Still going to need to wash the car, it Maybe a lot easier,

BUT if you enjoy cleaning/claying/etc etc and waxing the car they arent That good


----------



## Oandy (May 1, 2019)

I have used both UHD wax and DSW. Great value is DSW, goes on nice but a bit of work to buff off. Leaves a great glossy and hydrophobic finish.

UHD also very easy to apply and I found easier to buff off than DSW. In terms of finish can't really choose between them as both excellent. 

DSW great value, long lasting and good finish and water repellency. UHD same quality finish etc and just a bit nicer to work with.

DSW cracking value at about £15 and much better than some more expensive offerings.

Essentially for me you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Zarakoff (Apr 2, 2019)

I posted something similar on here and fusso coat £22.99 was recommended from clean your car DW05 to get 5% off says last up to 12 months on the Tin 
A coat of that followed by fusso king of gloss (last 3/4months)
200 g jar so will last a long time I’m really pleased with the results and the beading is second to none


----------



## MatthewK05 (Apr 26, 2019)

My favourite wax is Swissvax Best of Show. Whilst it’s much more pricey than some of the other suggestions, you can pick up the small pot for about £50. It’s an absolute pleasure to work with - goes on easily, and comes off without issue even if left for hours before removal


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

AD18 said:


> I've heard good things about this and seems like another popular one. Does it tick all the boxes of being glossy, hydrophobic and long lasting?


I bet you'd struggle to see any major difference in gloss levels between any of the waxes if the paints prepped correctly but it's always looked spot on to me. As for longevity, yeah it's pretty good. Defo 6 months +and it beads a treat!

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

As the above post quite rightly states one would struggle to notice the difference in gloss levels between any of the paste waxes it is all down to personal preference. I would suggest ease of use being towards the top of the list of priorities. You wouldn't want to buy say Simoniz paste wax as your first experience. Easy to use waxes that don't break the bank that are durable and give a great finish are FK pink wax, Harly wax and G3 super gloss. You can get 400g of pink wax for less than 20 pounds and Harly is only 23. Super gloss roughly the same but amount of product a lot less.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Good old Harly wax or if you want a wowo wax Naviwax


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

A really good wax that gives a really good wet look, the water beading and sheeting is insane and it's really easy to use is Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid, I haven't used it but I'm guessing the Supernatural Hybrid Nano is a cracker as well.

My first waxes were Dodo Juice soft waxes and they were a joy to use, very forgiving and give really nice results.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

andy__d said:


> for yours,
> you Could look at putting a Thin coat of AG SRP on Then the AG UHD wax,
> minor swirls hidden with the srp, shine thanks to the UHD wax
> 
> ...


Cheers Andy! Thats cleared it up a lot for me, wax is definitely the way to go for me then. I have AG SRP already at home so that sounds like itll work well! :thumb: 
I did go out and get a quick quote from a detailer for ceramic coating and it was approximately £900 (including all prep and machine polish) which isn't going to happen this time, though I'm sure it'll look stunning once done.



Boothy said:


> I bet you'd struggle to see any major difference in gloss levels between any of the waxes if the paints prepped correctly but it's always looked spot on to me. As for longevity, yeah it's pretty good. Defo 6 months +and it beads a treat!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I think you're probably very right regarding the gloss. I do like the idea of the more liquid form of the Collinite. Think i'll go with that or the UHD wax.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

All, 

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'm glad I joined this forum. There are plenty of other forums out there where you get very little help, its certainly a testament to the users here. I'll definitely be sticking around and looking to learn more form various threads and will post a quick pic of the end result once I whittle down my shortlist and have a go with it. 


Cheers
AD


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Collonite 915 is superb along with nattys paste wax

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Maybe get some panel pots first and then choose the one you like best . I’d recommend having a look at wax planet as I think they have an offer at the moment 6 for £40 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

matty.13 said:


> Maybe get some panel pots first and then choose the one you like best . I'd recommend having a look at wax planet as I think they have an offer at the moment 6 for £40 .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sold out unfortunately, but can keep a eye on the website. 
Its becoming apparent there are way too many to choose from, both big and small name producers. I suppose its a personal preference what to go for. 
How much can you cover with a 50ml pot? Is it literally a panel to test it out?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

AD18 said:


> Sold out unfortunately, but can keep a eye on the website.
> 
> Its becoming apparent there are way too many to choose from, both big and small name producers. I suppose its a personal preference what to go for.
> 
> How much can you cover with a 50ml pot? Is it literally a panel to test it out?


No, realistically if you apply it properly you can get 3 or 4 cars from a panel pot, maybe more...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

AD18 said:


> Sold out unfortunately, but can keep a eye on the website.
> 
> Its becoming apparent there are way too many to choose from, both big and small name producers. I suppose its a personal preference what to go for.
> 
> How much can you cover with a 50ml pot? Is it literally a panel to test it out?


A 50ml pot will do 5+ cars i would say, depending on the wax. I tend to just buy 50ml pots now

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Agreed, the dodo Juice panel pots do 2 coats on 5 mondeo sized cars quite easily if you are applying thin coats.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

AD18 said:


> Sold out unfortunately, but can keep a eye on the website.
> Its becoming apparent there are way too many to choose from, both big and small name producers. I suppose its a personal preference what to go for.
> How much can you cover with a 50ml pot? Is it literally a panel to test it out?


I reckon 8+ cars but TBF I have small cars - Peugeot 108/Metro GTI.

The only wax I've used where I've found I've gone through it a bit quicker is Dodo Juice Sepernatural stick. Like it's built in to a deodorant twist type package?

Where about safe you based? You may find someone local who has various options that's happy to let you try them? If you're local to Hazel Grove the offer is there from me.


----------

